# Should I get this buck?



## appolloherder (Jul 8, 2014)

My neighbor is selling a Apollo buck. He is proven an is huge, around 4 foot tall and absolutely gorgeous. I've been wondering if I should make him my second herd sire and of course in my second herd.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

if he was here I'd snatch him up. Thats one pretty boy! hlala:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Um, why wouldn't you? LOL He's stunning!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

And why are we having this conversation? LOL, If you don't get him I will!!!! Where is he by the way?! hlala: Oh ya, I just got one, LOL! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get him, he is nice and right there.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, why isn't he in your yard yet?

I would snap that baby up in a heart beat! What a hunk.


----------



## appolloherder (Jul 8, 2014)

The only reason is I already have a herd sire so...


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Never hurts to have a extra boy around just in case you need him and if you get him you can breed him to your current boys daughters if he has any you wanna keep.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Aw heck, I had 4 bucks for my 4 does for a wile! Finally sold some, still have 2 and getting more does!:-D


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool buck! How old is he? Is he registered?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have 2, so I can breed 2 different groups.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I gasped when I saw him and then on examination of the photo I started to salivate! He is gorgeous! We don't do spots at our place but my friend does. This guy is gorgeous!! Snatch him up!!
:fireworks:


----------

